# Gaming Joystick Vs Gaming Keyboard



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 17, 2011)

i'm looking to buy a keyboard for gaming...
but suggest me... joystick or keyboard which one to go for... i'm new to this


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Well for gaming go for a *xbox controller or dual-shock.*

xbox controller-about 1250Rs.
Dual shock- just from 250Rs


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

If its gaming on a computer then you will need both:

Controller: Xbox for windows ^ for *Racing, arcade etc*
Keyboard:* for RTS, FPS, MMORPG*; Depends on how much you want to spend: Check Logitech, Microsoft, Razer, Steelseries [many options- backlighting, macros, anti ghosting etc etc]. Read on!

P.S. No I am not expanding those terms above; but google will


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> If its gaming on a computer then you will need both:
> 
> Controller: Xbox for windows ^ for *Racing, arcade etc*
> Keyboard:* for RTS, FPS, MMORPG*;



+1
Though we can play every game with keyboard and mouse but joystick for racing and arcade is very enjoyable experience


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> If its gaming on a computer then you will need both:
> 
> Controller: Xbox for windows ^ for *Racing, arcade etc*
> Keyboard:* for RTS, FPS, MMORPG*; Depends on how much you want to spend: Check Logitech, Microsoft, Razer, Steelseries [many options- backlighting, macros, anti ghosting etc etc]. Read on!
> ...



how abt this... Steelseries Merc Stealth Gaming Keyboard??????


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

How much for that?

Looks good. More macros than any I have seen before. But I have no idea how it works. 
I can only talk about the Razer Arctosa since I have one.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

*Hmm i don't think there is a need of gaming keyboard for SHOOTERS or RTS. But u can go for a good shooter mouse.

For left genre xbox controller is best.*

Btw if u have extra money then as u like.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Sarath said:


> How much for that?
> 
> Looks good. More macros than any I have seen before. But I have no idea how it works.
> I can only talk about the Razer Arctosa since I have one.



its priced @ 4.5k


----------



## noob (Jul 18, 2011)

no need to waste that much on keyboard..even basic logitech keyboard will work great for gaming....after all you are going to press W S A D and few other keys from A-Z,CTRL,SHIFT...thats it and nothing else...what advantage will that costly keyboard will have over basic keyboard ? if not VFM IMHO


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Yeah same i was saying.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> no need to waste that much on keyboard..even basic logitech keyboard will work great for gaming....after all you are going to press W S A D and few other keys from A-Z,CTRL,SHIFT...thats it and nothing else...what advantage will that costly keyboard will have over basic keyboard ? if not VFM IMHO



the keyboard must be strong enough to survive long  & a normal keyboard from good brand & quality will do the job


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the keyboard must be strong enough to survive long  & a normal keyboard from good brand & quality will do the job



k those will survive long but cant give the experience as a controller for racing, and heck'nslash or sports games. U cant enjoy fifa, dmc4, re5 gta4, with keyboard-annoying control.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 18, 2011)

lol gaming keyboard= ready for abuse. Thats the basic premsie. Everything else we talk about like macros etc are just other extras of a gaming KB.

However even I advise you to go for a regular KB but a good one. Don't spend too much on it. But an entry level gaming KB will be good. Just take a look.

I bought my arctosa only for how cool it looks


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 18, 2011)

Sarath said:


> lol gaming keyboard= ready for abuse. Thats the basic premsie. Everything else we talk about like macros etc are just other extras of a gaming KB.
> 
> However even I advise you to go for a regular KB but a good one. Don't spend too much on it. But an entry level gaming KB will be good. Just take a look.
> 
> I bought my arctosa only for how cool it looks



so then suggest me some basic entry level gaming keyboards(with backlit)... and link for online buying of xbox controller or anyother joystick


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 4, 2011)

what about buying Logitech gamepad (entry level) for Rs.1100 approx for arcade and games like fifa, racing etc. The gamepad with vibration will cost you like 2000-3000, i am not sure

And buying a good keyboard like TVS Gold for Rs.1200 approx. I can assure you TVS Gold is very very good, strong and lasting.


----------

